
IRC protocol 3.3 to adopt JSON-based messages - vor_
https://github.com/atheme/ircv3-specifications/issues/55
======
davidw
Err... to me it looks like a few guys discussing the idea rather than
something widely used and accepted as the future of IRC.

------
Shish2k
Looks more like "one person suggests IRC 3.3 should adopt json, others are
unconvinced"...

------
mysteriousllama
Is parsing lines of plaintext really so hard that people would want to change
a _well established_ protocol to json? I fail to see the benefit here.

~~~
nenolod
Actually, this is not really true.

Writing a fully-fledged RFC1459 parser that handles all potential corner-cases
in a secure and efficient manner is actually very difficult. By moving the
essence of the protocol to an encapsulation that is based on JSON, it can be
parsed with already proven JSON libraries.

As an example, the bug which crashed EFnet at the end of 2012 was caused by an
unanticipated side-effect in the way RFC1459 messages are formed. Ratbox is a
server which has benefited from the work of many _experts_ on parsing RFC1459,
and yet the bug was still there.

A simple JSON representation maintains the serviceability of using telnet as a
client, but the proposals made on the bug were ridiculous. Either way, you
guys trashed it so it gets buried for now.

------
Too
April 1 is early this year huh?

